# Gloria Patri and the Doxology



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 26, 2009)

Just kind of a curious poll to find out the practice of the members of the PB and the churches they attend.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Aug 26, 2009)

We use both, but not all the time, nor very often, and probably very rarely in the same service. (And come to think of it, I'm not sure that we have in the last year ... I've never paid a lot of attention to what we use, but I know them both, so I presume we use them).


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 26, 2009)

We use both at different times when then offering is brought up. One month we sing the Doxology to Old Hundereth, the next month to Laast Uns Erfruen, the next the Gloria Patri, then cycle again.


----------



## Laura (Aug 26, 2009)

We use different settings of both at morning and evening worship: the Gloria Patri to open, and the doxology to close the services.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 26, 2009)

My church uses the doxology a lot of the time for the song after the collection; sometimes it is psalm 117, in which case I sing. I don't recall the Gloria Patri being used.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 27, 2009)

We conclude every Sunday morning service with the Doxology, usually to Old Hundredth. It is often sung acapella. I think we have sung the Gloria Patri once or twice. Once or twice it has been a hymn verse we've sung in response.


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 27, 2009)

We use the Gloria Patri.


----------



## Beoga (Aug 27, 2009)

We use both every Sunday.
I actually learned Doxology at a university run house at Oregon State University. I lived there my Sophomore year of college and we sang it every night before dinner. I am still amazed we were:
1. Allowed to do it
2. Did it every night M-F.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 27, 2009)

Doxology Only....


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 27, 2009)

We use both, but at different times in the service. The _Gloria Patri_ is used as a response to the Call to Repentance/Confession of Sin/Assurance of Pardon; the _Doxology_ (Old Hundredth) is used after the offering is collected.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2009)

Both every Sunday. But we are an old, traditional German heritage Presbyterian congregation. We don't change easily or readily around here in Western Pennsylvania. The old traditions are still a part of the fabric of the church, and this includes the doxology and the Gloria Patri alongside the reciting of the Apostles' Creed and the Lord's Prayer each Sunday.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 27, 2009)

Both.


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 27, 2009)

We rotate. We sing at least one of them each Sunday.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 27, 2009)

Neither of them with frequency or regularity, but on occasion we'll use one or the other.


----------

